# Season Dates



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

You guys are making me nervous! we're into the first week of August and no one is getting antsy yet posting about season start dates!

Everyone just busy? content?

I would have thought there'd be more chatter about being froze out last year and that maybe they should consider tweaking dates again.

really expected some talk about starting 9/26 for UP.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Kind of been wondering myself as I "check in" a couple times daily. My take...two main thoughts 1) hunters are "generally" happy that it looks like 60 days/6 birds again this year, and 2) our economy and job issues in Michigan are engrossing most people in this state, as almost everyone is feeling the affects, or knows someone who is. Kind of puts the arguments about hunting in perspective...at least it does to me.

Bottom line seems to be that people get much more excited when we're talking 30 or 45 days than they do when it looks like 60.


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

It's hard to believe it that time of year again. I suspect we will have this years dates in a week or so, I just hope they let us have 2 bills again.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

I was content with the season....As I am every year....as a hunteryo just have tolearn to adapt and you will be successful. Just because you get froze out in one area doesn't mean the birds aren't still in the area...you just have to work twice as hard to find them, but when you do the rewards are AMAZING! So whatever the season dates are, I'll take them and change....because no matter what the DNR and CWAC say the dates are, Mother Nature always has the biggest say in what happens....
I just can't wait for season to get here, that's all!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Branta said:


> You guys are making me nervous! we're into the first week of August and no one is getting antsy yet posting about season start dates!
> 
> Everyone just busy? content?
> 
> ...


 
Must be reallllly slow if the mod is stirring his own pot....:evil:








BTW- I heard we are getting a 90 day season this year!!! gonna have to buy some extra bullets


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Ha! 

Most of the real Rif-raf pot-stirers have moved on (some, with help). 

Well, I guess you're still here...

but we're working on that! (been watching you) :16suspect


~~~
It's just odd. Kinda like when you expect to get a whoopin' and Pawh just looks at you funny! scares you that somethin' worse is coming!!


----------



## herblorentz78 (Jan 21, 2009)

Froze out? Who got froze out? The first weekend of december was the only time everything froze last year, Sat. we busted ice out of the mouth of the saginaw river, and did well. Sun. we drove to Lake St. Clair and did well there. Ice is just another obstacle, I personally would rather see later seasons. I hate being out there in mid to upper 60 degree weather. And besides sept. 26th is the youth deer hunt, I would rather see 1st weekend in oct. up north and second weekend down here


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

I was froze out by oct 23 last year.. than again,,, I was busting ducks and geese on sept1! Plan on much the same this year... got to love living in alberta,, private land easy access,, 8 bird limits on ducks and geese, lots of birds.. then november rolls around and its time to shoot some elk moose and deer!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

herblorentz78 said:


> Froze out? Who got froze out?....


Basically any place on inland waters was tight in gun deer season last fall, except for maybe the very southern parts of zone 3, and SE Michigan. Yes, there was open water on the bay if you wanted to work for it. But last fall was by all accounts the earliest widespread freeze-up in years.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

just ducky said:


> 1) hunters are "generally" happy that it looks like 60 days/6 birds again this year
> 
> Bottom line seems to be that people get much more excited when we're talking 30 or 45 days than they do when it looks like 60.


Very true for me. Just happy to get 60. Every year is different as far as weather. I kind of hope for similar dates as last year. I mean what are the chances of getting ice that early two years in a row? ......


----------



## lssu-laker (Feb 24, 2009)

Waiting..........til the 8th and the CWAC meeting.

Stopped worry about it as of last year. We will get a best fit all season and not everyone will be happy. 

Freeze out, well, we got snowed up here at the 45 th paralell last year! Nov. 16th cames and along with it SNOW and the was the end of our season for honks and greenies! :rant: First a in a few years but big Momma is gonna do what she wants to do.

Just bring it, cause there is alway gunnin' to be had somewhere if its closed here!!! 

JW


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

keep the NLP and the UP guys happy (status quo). But for SLP, start a week later, shut down the Sunday of Thanksgiving weekend for a week or two and give us a 9 day late season (2 weeknds and the week in between) in mid-December. It would be at the expense of the 2 day late split, but it's a helluva trade.

Please, please, please CWAC!!!


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

bombcast said:


> keep the NLP and the UP guys happy (status quo). But for SLP, start a week later, shut down the Sunday of Thanksgiving weekend for a week or two and give us a 9 day late season (2 weeknds and the week in between) in mid-December. It would be at the expense of the 2 day late split, but it's a helluva trade.
> 
> Please, please, please CWAC!!!


Man ! That is a h**l of an idea I would love to a mid December season . We might finally get some redlegs down here .


jward


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Ontario Gunner said:


> I was froze out by oct 23 last year.. than again,,, I was busting ducks and geese on sept1! Plan on much the same this year... got to love living in alberta,, private land easy access,, 8 bird limits on ducks and geese, lots of birds.. then november rolls around and its time to shoot some elk moose and deer!


Note to self: ban OG from the forum.

(gawd, I miss Peace River!  )



Bomcast: I hate your idea. (because I'd then have to choose then where I'm going to be hunting. kinda like having the regs decide that for me! )


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

bombcast said:


> keep the NLP and the UP guys happy (status quo). But for SLP, start a week later, shut down the Sunday of Thanksgiving weekend for a week or two and give us a 9 day late season (2 weeknds and the week in between) in mid-December. It would be at the expense of the 2 day late split, but it's a helluva trade.
> 
> Please, please, please CWAC!!!


crazy. why would i not be slaughtering ducks on the best possible week of the season. 

last week of season (dec. 1st on) is total freeze here on average years barring some open river. I'm willing to take a chance at that last week in order to hammer some fat mallards if we don't freeze. I cannot fathom being closed before dec. 1st and watching it all go down from my deer stand.

I like the oct 10th-16th opening dates we've gotten the past few years. would i want it later? sure...will it happen, doubt it.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Wisconsin hunters get 2 bills and 1 can in their bag this season...and 6/60....just read that yesterday.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

bombcast said:


> ...shut down the Sunday of Thanksgiving weekend for a week or two and give us a 9 day late season...


And just like before, 90% of the SLP waterfowlers are saying ARE YOU NUTS??? Thanksgiving time is when it gets good all over...okay apparently not on the west side where you are, but 90% of the SLP. Never :help:


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

Branta said:


> You guys are making me nervous! we're into the first week of August and no one is getting antsy yet posting about season start dates!
> 
> Everyone just busy? content?


i sure have been!!! more summer projects than i can keep straight, and getting married this weekend. 



duckbuster808 said:


> I was content with the season....As I am every year....as a hunteryo just have tolearn to adapt and you will be successful. Just because you get froze out in one area doesn't mean the birds aren't still in the area...you just have to work twice as hard to find them, but when you do the rewards are AMAZING! So whatever the season dates are, I'll take them and change....because no matter what the DNR and CWAC say the dates are, Mother Nature always has the biggest say in what happens....
> I just can't wait for season to get here, that's all!


wow... well said. 



herblorentz78 said:


> ..I hate being out there in mid to upper 60 degree weather.


with the last two openers being so warm, i have my bug spray all set already, lol. this crazy-cool summer has me worried it's going to be an indian summer too.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

I'll take the season dates similar to last year, somewhere around the 10th is perfect. We had some great hunts last year later in the season, but we also had to break a bit of ice. No way I'd want it shut down around Thanksgiving, we absolutely murder 'em around that time, both divers and mallards. Keep it similar to last year.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

BFG said:


> Wisconsin hunters get 2 bills and 1 can in their bag this season...and 6/60....just read that yesterday.


I'd bet the flyway has that option then!

You know, we can go more conservative. Just a thought, you know, to help the continental population of bluebills and cans.


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

here is what a little birdy says

District 1 UP: ducks 60 days Sept 26 - Nov 24 OR Sept 26 - Nov 20 and Nov 26-29
Geese: 45 days
Sept 16 - Oct 30

District 2 Northern Lower: ducks 60 days
Oct 3 - Dec 1 OR Oct 3 - Nov 28 and Dec 5-6
Geese: 45 days
Oct 3 - Dec 1 OR Oct 3 -Nov 29 and Nov 26-Dec 2.

District 3 Lower duck 60 days
Oct 10 - Dec 6 and Jan 1-2 OR Oct 3 - Nov 29 and Jan 1-2
Geese: 45 days
Oct 10 - Nov 12 OR Oct 3 - Nove 5 and Nove 26 - Dec 6


:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> I'd bet the flyway has that option then!


They could not shoot them in 2008.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Decoy-

that's how I'd see it laying out IF guys got annoyed about the early freeze in up (3 wkend starts starting 9/26)

or, it'll be like last year with zone 1,2 on 10/3 if there is that concern about overcrowding that seems to pop up every now and then. (stop the guys from hitting three different openers, limiting them to two and "choice of" for up or NLP)

I think you mean 1/2-1/3 as well, right? (sat/sun)


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I'd be po'd if we didn't get to kill birds into Dec.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i have no issues with bumping to the early opener if they do zone 2 and 3 on same opener. thats a fair tradeoff as those 2 zones are a madhouse on their openers.

personally would love to see 2 and 3 open together with zone 3 shutting down a week after season starts for a week or 2 then opening back up on schedule. but you late split guys absolutely wont budge. if we shut down for 2 weeks after opener we would run later into december for zone 3......mmmmmmm fat mallards.

i fail to see the downfalls in 2 unbelievable opening days and smacking birds well into december in exchange for 2 late season day that turn into an all out brawl over the 5 feet of open water u get on LSC. =)


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i have no issues with bumping to the early opener if they do zone 2 and 3 on same opener. thats a fair tradeoff as those 2 zones are a madhouse on their openers.
> 
> personally would love to see 2 and 3 open together with zone 3 shutting down a week after season starts for a week or 2 then opening back up on schedule. but you late split guys absolutely wont budge. if we shut down for 2 weeks after opener we would run later into december for zone 3.....


That'd be about perfect. 


As far as I'm concerned the only thing dates before 10/20 are good for is for taking my 3 & 6 yr olds out "duck hunting"- somtimes we even stop drinking hot coco to put out some decoys :lol:


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

A split opener like SK would be alright by me . I just kmow that I am getting tired of watching flocks of migrant birds winging their way south every year 10 days after the season closes  Then we get a measly 2 days in jan , after most of them have passed. So yea I think a week or two in mid Dec would a great idea . Even if we have to give up time in Oct . Heck that time of year we could make due by shooting mosquitos.:lol:



Jward


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Branta said:


> Note to self: ban OG from the forum.
> 
> (gawd, I miss Peace River!  )


Told you before Russ and im telling you again.. use up some of those frequent flyer miles and fly into calgary or edmonton.. Ill pick you up at the airport, youve got a place to stay, and im sure we can find a few birds.. Heck do it late october and bring a rifle with you and we can try and find you a whitetail or elk as well!


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

jward said:


> A split opener like SK would be alright by me . I just kmow that I am getting tired of watching flocks of migrant birds winging their way south every year 10 days after the season closes  Then we get a measly 2 days in jan , after most of them have passed. So yea I think a week or two in mid Dec would a great idea . Even if we have to give up time in Oct . Heck that time of year we could make due by shooting mosquitos.:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Jward


My contention has always been that there should be a zone 4- South of US-10 (or 55) and west of 1-31. Or put Sag Bay and surrounding counties into Zone 2 where they belong. 

The biggest issue with me is the 2 day split. We lose so much creativity by locking into it. Why in the hell would you waste split opportunities for 2 days of hunting?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

bombcast said:


> My contention has always been that there should be a zone 4- South of US-10 (or 55) and west of 1-31. Or put Sag Bay and surrounding counties into Zone 2 where they belong.
> 
> The biggest issue with me is the 2 day split. We lose so much creativity by locking into it. Why in the hell would you waste split opportunities for 2 days of hunting?


can only have 3 zones per state as per the fed guidelines


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

I am waiting for " The divers a down" thread. to start.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i have no issues with bumping to the early opener if they do zone 2 and 3 on same opener. thats a fair tradeoff as those 2 zones are a madhouse on their openers.
> 
> personally would love to see 2 and 3 open together with zone 3 shutting down a week after season starts for a week or 2 then opening back up on schedule. but you late split guys absolutely wont budge. if we shut down for 2 weeks after opener we would run later into december for zone 3......mmmmmmm fat mallards.
> 
> i fail to see the downfalls in 2 unbelievable opening days and smacking birds well into december in exchange for 2 late season day that turn into an all out brawl over the 5 feet of open water u get on LSC. =)


 
Great post Kid. I will NEVER understand the mentality of the two day January split 

A couple weeks more in December after a needed shut down early in the season (when there is a lag anyway) would be nothing short of fantastic! What's wrong with the two day January split guys that seem to have so much influence? Let's help them get their head screwed on straight.....


.


----------



## north-bound (Nov 20, 2007)

As long as they don't have zone 2 and 3 open on the same day i am a happy hunter. I like to hit both openers.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

the issue with the 2 day split is this;

People like it! for some reason, when the DNR polls hunters with the surveys, a majority of those respondents stated that they like the 2 day hunt.

Personally, I think it hog ties you from a management perspective. given that you're only allowed one split per zone, I've always lobbied to be done with it.

keep in mind that you even reading this post puts you into the smallest of minority duck hunters! call them what you will; tennis shoe hunters, weekend warriors... they account for the most license $$, but also account for the smallest amount of seasonal harvest!

we're the killa's around here! :evil:


may call me crazy, but if I was being completely selfish and could set the season dates FOR ME, I'd like to start zone 3 earlier. locals are locals, so they're there a week earlier AND i'd stand a better chance and zapping some teal too. run it a week, then shut it down for a week or two and then run it on out til mid december. the 2nd opener should have my pooches tuned up from the earlier foray, this should put us in peak migration just as the 2nd opener starts up again, the early migrants would be pulling the others in.... I think it'd be carnage.

the ice eater boyz could enjoy some big water , late migrants and when that oct. season was closed, I could be tearing up geese in the fields.

but that's me PERSONALLY. I don't mind that there wouldn't be as much overlap becuase I just enjoy / try to maximize hunter days a field chasing something... anything! with no overlap, it kinda helps dictate what I'll be doing that particular weekend! :lol: 

but that's me.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> can only have 3 zones per state as per the fed guidelines


 
If I remember correctly a CWAC member told me that can change next year or at least the alignment of the zones.

Maybe someone can speak up about this, as I recall there are 2 frameworks in the fed guidelines and (every 5 years?) a state cna change the make up of their zones within the state??? Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I do remember someone saying something along those lines.



Chad


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

Make the second season the last two weeks of Dec and that would coincide with many of the factory and school shutdowns . Thus giving more guys time to hunt .


Jward


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Branta said:


> May call me crazy, but if I was being completely selfish and could set the season dates FOR ME, I'd like to start zone 3 earlier. locals are locals, so they're there a week earlier AND i'd stand a better chance and zapping some teal too. run it a week, then shut it down for a week or two and then run it on out til mid december. the 2nd opener should have my pooches tuned up from the earlier foray, this should put us in peak migration just as the 2nd opener starts up again, the early migrants would be pulling the others in.... I think it'd be carnage.
> 
> the ice eater boyz could enjoy some big water , late migrants and when that oct. season was closed, I could be tearing up geese in the fields.
> 
> ...




100% agree. Too bad it'll never happen. I bet if they did it just once, the hunter polls at the end of the season would be as positive as they are now for the 2-day split - if not even more. So why not try it???? CWAC boys, are you listening? Smoke? Anyone?


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Shlwego said:


> 100% agree. Too bad it'll never happen. I bet if they did it just once, the hunter polls at the end of the season would be as positive as they are now for the 2-day split - if not even more. So why not try it???? CWAC boys, are you listening? Smoke? Anyone?


Concur completely. too.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> If I remember correctly a CWAC member told me that can change next year or at least the alignment of the zones.
> 
> Maybe someone can speak up about this, as I recall there are 2 frameworks in the fed guidelines and (every 5 years?) a state cna change the make up of their zones within the state??? Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I do remember someone saying something along those lines.
> 
> ...


correct, they can be changed every so many years. allowed 3 zones, each zone can have a split if i remember correctly.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

decoy706 said:


> here is what a little birdy says
> 
> District 1 UP: ducks 60 days Sept 26 - Nov 24 OR Sept 26 - Nov 20 and Nov 26-29
> Geese: 45 days
> ...


I heard there is a push by a few for a week later for all, but I guess we'll all find out soon.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm here, just reading replies. Branta got the pot stirred up! 

I talked with someone from the CWAC committee and proposed the exact idea to him. What I got from him was the East side of the state lost about 11 -13 days because of freeze up. Now keep in mind that the water that froze was backwater marshes. Not open water which is where the ducks will go when the other spots have froze up.?? 

Several people have approached me from my area and outside my area north, and they ALL said, "Let&#8217;s do away with the two day split, and hunt further into December". 

The way I see it, we are fortunate to have the opportunity to even discuss it, because of the liberal 6/60 day season. If the season were moderate or worse to let's say 3/30 like it used to be, we wouldn't have an option to even discuss it because there would be no point to it. My point of view would be to try it and see how it pans out. It's only 1 season, so if were wrong, nothing says we cannot go back to status quo.

Now remember I am ONLY 1 PERSON, I cannot do anything on my own with in CWAC. It's a group of hunters from across the entire state, and all have a say. 

This is what I propose.

Open the season on October 10th, close the season on November 16th. Open back up on November 28th run it straight thru until December 20th which is a Sunday. How does that sound? Duck hunting until the 20th of December? I like it. Big fatheaded green beans. Field or water either one works for me. I will bring this up @ the meeting on Saturday. However, please don't hold your breath. 

You will likely pass out! 

Smoke


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Our best field hunting for mallards occurs from Thanksgiving to Christmas every year in northern Ohio. Our north zone season typically opens up the third weekend in October and runs right up to Christmas. 

I don't diver hunt much anymore, but I recall the best days on Erie being from Veteran's Day through Thanksgiving. Then again..that was when there were scads of bluebills everywhere.

We lost our Special Late Goose season in January in 2008. That sucked. 

If you took two weeks off at the end of October/early November...that could make for one helluva 2nd opener...woohoo....

I also agree that the 2 day season is worthless to me.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Are you suggesting to close the season during the Thanksgiving holiday?
In this era of no vacation time? The only time I can hunt with my out of state family?
Sorry, everyone's entitled to their own opinion, but I have to vehemently disagree with that proposal.

I would like to open the season earlier...too much lost access and birds due to ice vs. Teal hunting in shorts, put em on the grill, watch the Football game?


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Sorry Smoke,


_Mod 1: "sure is quiet out there."_

_ Mod 2:"Yeah.... too quiet" _


Makes me nervous! :evil:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

waxico said:


> Are you suggesting to close the season during the Thanksgiving holiday?
> In this era of no vacation time? The only time I can hunt with my out of state family?
> Sorry, everyone's entitled to their own opinion, but I have to vehemently disagree with that proposal.
> 
> I would like to open the season earlier...too much lost access and birds due to ice vs. Teal hunting in shorts, put em on the grill, watch the Football game?


I agree. If we "must" have a split, then start 1st weekend of Octr then give it a break for 2 weeks before opening again and go farther into Dec. As it is, after the 1st week of Dec, there is almost a 100% chance I'll be froze out.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Sorry smoke........ The 10th is/would be a good opener. But I would just as soon
see it open a week earlier. Branta's got a "Very" good idea .....whats up with that ?....:yikes: I agree shoot some locals before they bug then shut her down for 10 days to 2 weeks. Then run her out til Dec and forget the Jan two day fiasco. There's always a mid season slow down anyway. There ! Now that should keep the mods happy ?.......


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Branta said:


> the issue with the 2 day split is this;
> 
> People like it! for some reason, when the DNR polls hunters with the surveys, a majority of those respondents stated that they like the 2 day hunt.
> 
> ...


That sounds perfect to me! I like having a shot at good numbers of teal the first week of season. 
Start it early, run it for a week or two, shut it down for a week or two (the biggest lull of the season), and run it straight through the middle of december.
I would take this split over the late 2-day split anytime, and I've had some great shoots in that 2-day season.


----------



## chessiepup (Oct 24, 2002)

I like Branta's suggestion as well,

keep in mind I hunt northern saginaw bay so I am well aware of the freeze up issue but always manage to find some open water somewhere, NQP seems to freeze after a heavy frost so maybe that is where some of the resistance comes from?


----------



## Birdhuntin 90 days (Aug 5, 2009)

First post here goes. This seasons date probably wont change. Zone III Oct 10. Meeting sat at Higgens Lake is just going through the motions with Becky. Next year get us a teal season or Zone III needs to open end of sept. for 10 days close and reopen third or fourth sat in oct through dec. 2 day split is a joke down here. Get rid of it. WE DO NOT NEED TO CLOSE DURING NOV. THAT IS OUR BEST SHOOTING OF THE SEASON. Erie marshes usually freeze at or just after thanksgiving. Dont need a season into dec down here its a waste. Put Sag Bay, Shiawasse, Lk St Clair in zone II and shoot till easter. Wont affect Erie hunters.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

smoke said:


> Open the season on October 10th, close the season on November 16th. Open back up on November 28th run it straight thru until December 20th which is a Sunday. How does that sound? Duck hunting until the 20th of December? I like it. Big fatheaded green beans. Field or water either one works for me. I will bring this up @ the meeting on Saturday. However, please don't hold your breath.


thats an awesome west side schedule.

heres what it would do to us. we would close on the exact prime of the traditionally largest part of the mallard migration for us. the managed areas food will get absolutely mauled and when season opens back up (if we're not froze) all the birds will be blown out so hard the first day u wont shoot another the rest of the season. So in essence, our season would technically get short because november 16th would be our last day of the season.

not disagreeing with your suggestion, mainly pointing out what it would do and how it would be perceived. I like outside the box thinking, just don't see this as an option we could agree to. 

any split in zone 3 has to be front loaded IMO. otherwise we keep it the same.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> thats an awesome west side schedule.


Yes, the west side would benefit from a later season since it doesn't get a great migration and is dependent on a freeze up to congregate the birds.


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

I prefer the later dates myself hunting the bay. Generally speaking we get an hour or so of awesome gunning, then have to bowhunt until the migrants start to show up in real numbers. The last couple of years especially, our best diver gunning was at the end of Nov, beginning of Dec. I'll take my chances with freezing up too early.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Why does it always end up an east side vs. west side battle? :evilsmile Now lets see the pot boil!


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Love the idea of going longer into December. But I am a westsider and will admit it. If it comes down to taking a couple weeks off earlier or later I am strongly in favor of earlier. Mid to late Oct. I would hate to loose that thanksgiving time to duck hunt. (Sorry Smoke) Some of the best IMO. Especially when all you deer hunters are out of the way(you know who you are) 

WEST SIDE!  -FB


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

I think us "westsiders" should just bide our time til next year when the zones could be realigned and we can possibly get a "western" zone...then we can have that "holy grail" of December duck hunting.

On the split, honestly I like it, gives me a reprieve from constantly trying to gun late season geese, which is sometimes easier said than done :lol:!

IDK, if the people at the NOAA are correct this winter should be more on the milder side.



Chad


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Branta said:


> the issue with the 2 day split is this;
> 
> People like it! for some reason, when the DNR polls hunters with the surveys, a majority of those respondents stated that they like the 2 day hunt.
> 
> ...


I am one of those guys that likes the two day hunt; it gives me something to look forward to after most seasons are over and generally speaking we get some great shoots out of it.

That being said, I think I could live with Brantas plan (except I am certain when it was closed in October I would not be tearing up the geese in fields, at least not around here). But I would still miss the two day hunt.


----------



## White Pine (Mar 26, 2009)

That sounds perfect to me! I like having a shot at good numbers of teal the first week of season. 
Start it early, run it for a week or two, shut it down for a week or two (the biggest lull of the season), and run it straight through the middle of december.
I would take this split over the late 2-day split anytime, and I've had some great shoots in that 2-day season.


I agree


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

I never knew that getting froze out was such a common occurance on the east side . Maybe a couple of you east siders need to take me out and educate me on how you do things :evil::evil:. Seriously though opening 2 weeks early and then shutting down for two weeks would be alright .That would give the east siders some good gunning and we on the west side would get some late birds . If all else fails I'm sure that we can work out some cross state trips amongst the M-S waterfowlers.


Jward


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm with Smoke on this one. Being a west sider, I'd love to see a later start and thus a later finish. Heck, if we could get a two week season in January, it would be some unreal duck hunting, especially field hunting. 

However, with that said, I also understand the differences in the east coast - west coast debate. To truly make it the best it can be, our south zone needs to be split, and the season to correspond accordingly. There are very few times, if any, that our migration is the same on both sides of the state.

The goose migration is much the same. It's awesome on the east side early on in the season, with us over here on the west side having to wait until we get our push. When we get our push, the east siders start running slim. With the exception of certain areas that I won't mention.

I just don't think that we can come to a conclusion that is right for everyone without splitting up the zone.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i think everyone is in agreement that when zone 3 freezes up, the west side hammers birds. i totally agree that zoning lets say Kalamazoo with LSC or SHIA kinda sucks. Birds will go to the west side rivers if we freeze in December...makes west side get some great field shoots in and these shoots happen in December. If we don't freeze up here gunning is pretty freakin awesome the last 2 weeks of season....but just about 50% of the time our last week is a wash. What i hate worse is seeing us close on dec 2nd and watching migration (warm weather) go down after december 3rd.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm another that doesn't believe there is an appreciable difference between the East/West migrations as far as timing goes. I usually hunt Mid-West Michigan during the week due to work schedules limiting travel and will hunt the East on weekends several times during the season, as my schedule allows.

My next comment is not meant to be a knock against the West-side hunters, but there is just a TON more waterfowlers & waterfowling on the East side. Meaning- you have more people out there looking for the birds. Take a drive along 31 in November- How many duck rigs do you see? Take the same drive down M 23 / M 25, I'd bet you see 10 rigs for every one you see on the left coast. 

Talk to some of the Lk MI Salmon boat Charter Captains. I have been told of rafts of 1000's of divers 5-7 miles offshore by Capt's from St Joe to Frankfort during the season- Again 5-7 mile in Lk MI means 90-150+ ft of water, whereas 5 miles out in Sag Bay is what 20-30 ft?? No one that I know has the ability to hunt the 90-150 ft stuff, but 20-30ft is very doable. Just because we can't shoot them doesn't mean they aren't there. 


BTW- you may have heard of these guys, seems they made a name for themselves hunting the shallow end of Lake MI 

http://www.mightylayoutboys.com/dom...ff241a7d3088281385256ad60078eb99?OpenDocument


----------



## Birdhuntin 90 days (Aug 5, 2009)

Might want to open last week of sept if we dont get the teal season next year. We lose our teal and locals by oct 1st some years. Ohio teal season runs sept 5th-20th. Im sure zone III teal season/ earlier start-split for next year will be brought up tomorrow. CWAC guys need to push it. Educate those that dont get it. Good Luck


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Your guys' argument/discussion amuses me. I won't get into it, but I do want to know when the dates are supposed to be set in stone, and then published??


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Birdhuntin 90 days said:


> Might want to open last week of sept if we dont get the teal season next year. We lose our teal and locals by oct 1st some years. Ohio teal season runs sept 5th-20th. Im sure zone III teal season/ earlier start-split for next year will be brought up tomorrow. CWAC guys need to push it. Educate those that dont get it. Good Luck


Not to be mean but screw the teal, we are never going to get a teal season. There are plenty enough teal around all the way into the end of November. Not to many bluewingers flying around after the first weekend, but the hell with those bluewingers, their a bunch of pansys for leaving so early. Last year was the first year I can remember were some locals were gone earlier than most years but after the first week their so skittish anyway. Dont forget the woodies, they gave us an extra woodie last year too, which makes it nice for the people who like to kill ducks/skeeters. :lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

sean said:


> Not to be mean but screw the teal.


Amen to that. Duck hunting is more about the weather than the kill IMO. I'd rather kill birds in Oct, Nov , Dec any day over a hot September


----------



## Birdhuntin 90 days (Aug 5, 2009)

Same as last year. Will be published in a week or two. There are more people that will hunt early teal (licenses) than want to hunt goldeneye/fishduck in dec. Not only will sell more licenses, will get kids involved in waterfowling and the second opener will not be as crowded with grouse/woodcock bow season in full swing. Like I said need to educate. Dont screw the teal screw the hunters that dont get it. There wont be any changes in zone III this year but there will be next year. You can bet on it.


----------



## chessiepup (Oct 24, 2002)

KLR said:


> I'm another that doesn't believe there is an appreciable difference between the East/West migrations as far as timing goes. I usually hunt Mid-West Michigan during the week due to work schedules limiting travel and will hunt the East on weekends several times during the season, as my schedule allows.
> 
> My next comment is not meant to be a knock against the West-side hunters, but there is just a TON more waterfowlers & waterfowling on the East side. Meaning- you have more people out there looking for the birds. Take a drive along 31 in November- How many duck rigs do you see? Take the same drive down M 23 / M 25, I'd bet you see 10 rigs for every one you see on the left coast.
> 
> ...


Mark Rongers of MLB fame clued me in on how to hunt in 90 to 150 to ??? feet of water, it can be done


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Birdhuntin 90 days said:


> Same as last year. Will be published in a week or two. There are more people that will hunt early teal (licenses) than want to hunt goldeneye/fishduck in dec. Not only will sell more licenses, will get kids involved in waterfowling and the second opener will not be as crowded with grouse/woodcock bow season in full swing. Like I said need to educate. Dont screw the teal screw the hunters that dont get it. There wont be any changes in zone III this year but there will be next year. You can bet on it.


I do like your idea that it will get more kids involved, thats why I think the managed areas should include some more weekend pm hunts for youths. Sad thing is the only time you see kids at the managed areas is when there is a youth hunt going on. You would think they would be going more.....or maybe its just people taking youths for the youth hunt so they can get in the bingo!:idea:


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

BassFisher91 said:


> Your guys' argument/discussion amuses me. I won't get into it, but I do want to know when the dates are supposed to be set in stone, and then published??


Glad we can entertain ya........but I dont know about arguing, I would say more on the lines of passionate discussions.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Now the ball is rolling on the east vs. west! Here is my 2 cents. I strongly agree with a later start date. I would much rather take my chances on a freeze up than to sit in 90 degree temps for teal. I am also a west side hunter and do travel north and east. Like KLR said lake michigan has a strong migration, they are out there. If you do your homework like many others said you will kill birds. I have seen harbors off lake michigan with so many birds you could walk across them and I'm not talking mergs!!! Sorry for the shot to caddis's group I had better diver hunts here than anywhere else in MI. I do agree that sag. bay and lsc are great when the birds are there. Just like here when they come through you have to be willing to find and get them. I think as the season goes on and the great hunters of this forum start posting pics you will see great hunts from both east siders and west siders as we have in the past years. The migration to me is state wide and depends on mother nature and knowing where and when to go.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Why stop at 6 birds when you can kill 5 mergs and keep hunting keep hunting and leave with 11? Seems to be common sense to me.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> Why stop at 6 birds when you can kill 5 mergs and keep hunting keep hunting and leave with 11? Seems to be common sense to me.


 
I hear ya:lol: mergs are great practice and a bonus and if cooked right taste like chicken


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

chessiepup said:


> Mark Rongers of MLB fame clued me in on how to hunt in 90 to 150 to ??? feet of water, it can be done


 
Sure you can drift it...but you'd really have to keep an eye on the weather. I don't fancy a 7+ mile run in chitty conditions!!


----------

